# feeding the hungry



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Because Foxy was so ill with Valley fever, I learned to be a short order cook.
It was feed her or she wourd die. She would eat an egg...raw each day.. eggs are natures perfect food!
She would eat chicken diced and par boiled ...she loved the broth. Some oatmeal with a dab of butter.
Bits of lamb, beef, if the vegies were grilled, she would eat some. 
I found treats that were all vegitables and she would eat them. 
When she got well, she loved lamb kibble... we gave her kibble from Costco Lamb and all her treats were lamb ... she never had a reaction to anything lamb...but we could NOT give her FISH!!!!!
THE BEST FOOD WE FOUND WAS "NATURAL BALANCE DOG FOOD ROLLS" If you mix it with their kibble they will eat it I PROMISE
She was about 55+ lbs when she got sick and went to 42 OMG! skinny!!! but returned to a solid 56 before her relaps... even at the end when her eating had slacked. She was a good weight.
Texas holdum treats are Lamb lung, nothing else in the ingredients... they are like big freeze dried potato chips... but lamb lung the dogs love them. I also found a pudding cup called " Smart Pup" that is pro-biotic and smells like peanut butter that they can lick up and was " Magic"


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Thank you for reinforcing the idea of proper nutrition. 8)
We had quite a few debates on the subject of nutrition and at one point,
I did try to translate from a Hungarian breeder a very similar approach (thinking they must know these dogs best) - was met with quite a bit of resistance. 

So, thank you again for the input. 

Julius


----------

